# Urgent question: removing zinc oxide sunscreen from brand-new BMW?



## BMWwriter1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi, I just purchased an Imperial Blue 2016 328i XDrive with Saddle Brown leather seats. I see that white sunscreen lotion seems to have rubbed off onto the seats after a vacation, so there are some white spots, etc. now on the seats.

I was advised by the dealer never to use detergent soap on leather. So I tried wiping them with water and a microfiber cloth (did nothing) and I also purchased the BMW leather cleaner kit, but it doesn't seem to have taken off the sunscreen at all--maybe I need to use more? Should I take the car to the dealer and ask them to try? I'm worried about causing damage/cracking to the leather.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I've only had the car for three weeks!

thanks very much.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry about white spots on the seats. While there are some better products, I have found the BMW leather cleaner is quite effective. Use a generous amount of cleaner and a very soft brush to brush the cleaner on the leather. Wipe clean with a new cloth. The worst thing you can do to the leather is start to scrub in an attempt to remove the sport. Vigorous rubbing will only result in a larger spot (I know from experience).

The BMW dealer is not a specialized detailer. If you live in a city that is large enough to have specialized detail shops I would suggest taking it there. They may be in the best position to advise you on next steps. Good luck.


----------



## BMWwriter1 (Sep 26, 2016)

This is very helpful; thank you. I live in New York City, so I'll look for a specialized detail shop in the area and also use the BMW cleaner again. 

thanks again!


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

woolite and water solution:

1 part woolite to 6-10 parts water. Start off with 1:8 and go from there. Follow up with a damp cloth to remove detergent residue, don't scrub hard!


----------

